# Anybody ever convert their swimming pool to a golf putting green?



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

Inground swimming pool, has kind of a curved shape to it - not just a rectangle. Concrete deck all around and abutts to patio area. We never use it - kids are grown and gone. We spend recurring money on repairs, chemicals, etc... We spend time cleaning and maintaining... It's coming to a point where it is going to need $1000-$2000 in repairs - instead, thinking of maybe converting it to a golf putting green. Remove the coping, fill it in with dirt, apply artificial tuff for putting green, etc. 

Anybody with any experience doing this? 
Thoughts, ideas or caveats that come to mind?

Picture here: http://www.webjeepers.com/homestead.html

Thanks!


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

No reason not to use the shape for something if you are going to fill it in anyhow and you would use it as a putting green. Make sure you cap off all the plumbing, electrical connections and follow guidelines/code for "decommisioning" the pool. 

I guess converting it to a more shallow, natural, waterscape element that did not require chemicals another possibility. 

I guess my only concern would be whether a putting green would appear to potential buyers as a waste of space when it comes time to sell the house. Anything to do with the game of golf (perfect way to ruin a good walk) would be lost on me. 

If golf and putting practice is your thing I think it could be fun to have a putting green handy. You could probably hang a net and have some tees for plastic ball driving practice too?


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

http://www.webjeepers.com/photogallery/P1010232.JPG

Are you sure you want to do that?


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

I wouldn't want a pool or a putting green.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> I wouldn't want a pool or a putting green.


*WHAT THEN?*
How about a tornado observation platform.
No wait! That wouldn't be wise either.


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

Bud Cline said:


> [PHOTO]http://www.webjeepers.com/photogallery/P1010232.JPG[/PHOTO]
> 
> 
> Are you sure you want to do that?


 
Yes, was a factor for many years. :thumbsup:
The pix is now a few years old and he has not much interest in the pool now. Plus he no longer lives in the area so only relatively short summer visits.  In fact, he'll be here next week. :thumbup:


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Does he now play golf?


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

sdsester said:


> You could probably hang a net and have some tees for plastic ball driving practice too?


I like that, thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

OK, seriously for a minute.

Here's my question.

If you were to fill that sucker in, leaving all the structure, what would happen over time when the rains came year after year. Where would/could the water go that would no doubt permeate the area and seep into the structured form and waterproof bottom?


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

sdsester said:


> Make sure you cap off all the plumbing, electrical connections and follow guidelines/code for "decommisioning" the pool.
> 
> 
> > had not thought of this, thanks.


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

Bud Cline said:


> OK, seriously for a minute.
> 
> Here's my question.
> 
> If you were to fill that sucker in, leaving all the structure, what would happen over time when the rains came year after year. Where would/could the water go that would no doubt permeate the area and seep into the structured form and waterproof bottom?


I was thinking about this. Probably need to jack hammer and break up the pool bottom and maybe have a layer of gravel at the bottom, or something along these lines. Thanks.


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

sdsester said:


> I guess my only concern would be whether a putting green would appear to potential buyers as a waste of space when it comes time to sell the house.


Here in the San Diego area, it's a mecca for golfing - home putting greens are relatively common and desirable.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Yow but what about "Putting Swamps"?


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Bud Cline said:


> Yow but what about "Putting Swamps"?


Start a new trend, be the first to own a putting swamp.:laughing:


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Houses with pools probably have a higher selling price then ones with putting greens. But if this isn't an issue, do what you like.
Even if it is an issue, it's your house.
I wonder if you could build a support structrure in the pool that would give you the ability to have a putting green without destroying the pool structure?
Seems plausible.


----------



## jeffrow1 (Jul 20, 2009)

We recently filled in our pool for most of the same reasons as the OP. We removed gas, electrical and plumbing. Bottom was broken up along with 2-3 ft of sidewalls. We filled it with 60 tons of road base followed by 12" of topsoil, I can't imagine having a "swamp". The biggest issue we had was trying to incorporate the existing concrete decking into a new landscaping plan.


----------

